# What did you trade.....



## x-cube (Oct 16, 2006)

A. What car did you trade for your 21st Beetle?
B. What is the Mileage range on a tank of gas non turbo with manual trans and lastly
C. How many male drivers out there in this new generation????????


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

A. 2008 .:R32 owned since purchased new
B. Unsure, this question conflicts with C.
C. Yes, we have the turbos.

:laugh:


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

2002 1.8T Sport,
No idea
Male, love my turbo!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Good thread! 

1. 2004 Volvo V70 2.5T AWD (90K miles)
2. Don't know. Drive a 2.5 with Auto (in Sport mode or manually shifting 80% of the time). Seem to be getting around 22 mpg though. Could do better if I tried (maybe).
3. Male driver. But we only have one car right now. I do seem to be driving it more than my wife though.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

2008 GTI
no clue
And male driving a turbo


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Traded a 2012 FIAT 500 >>>>> mpg's avg 26.5 on a Turbo  >>>>>> a vagi guy


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

a) 2005 Honda CR-V
b) I drive a turbo
c) I'm a male and love my turbo beetle.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

A) 2002 Audi A4 3.0L Quattro 6spd
B) Doesn't apply- I have a 6spd turbo. However I have been averaging 29mpg to a tank
C) Male


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

A: 2005 toyota tacoma with 49,000

B: manual 6spd turbo roughly 29mpg

C: male


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

1) 2010 Jetta Sportwagen TDI 6spd
2) Jetta avg 43mpg driving aggressive all the time, Beetle avg 30mpg still drive aggressive 
3) 2012 Turbo Beetle 6spd, Male

I would not have touched any of the other versions of the Beetle do to the lack of independent rear suspension.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

1 - '99 Nissan Maxima 5MT - much loved.
2 - unsure - I don't think there's a lot of difference between 2.5 and turbo mpg-wise.
3 - Yep, male, 2012 turbo 6MT. 

GTarr


----------



## harveyJ (Jun 22, 2007)

1996 VW cabrio 5 speed

got a 13 TDI Beetle conv. - 6 speed manual - getting approx 40MPG around town on my first tank

male


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

2010 Mustang convertible
getting about 34 mpg over the last couple of months. 70% highway though.
male, went in for a 4 door Golf... drove off with the Beetle on the showroom floor.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

I'm posting this about the Beetle in the family - it's not mine, but I like it anyway:

2001 Mercedes 320CLK cabrio

2.5L non turbo, automatic tranny - seems to get around 28MPG mixed driving, mostly town

Female driver (my mother) - she was done with convertibles and nervous parking with her more expensive car and decided she wanted something cute but that she wouldn't have to care about as much. Turns out she loves her Beetle so much she's still parking in the back to avoid door dings and is just as nervous about it!


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

1) traded a 03 jetta mk4 1.8t with 180,900 mil 

2) got the white TDI sunroof auto DSG (wife's car) took a trip to VA Beach from charleston WV got 55.3mpg on the way up and about 38mpg in town. Took about a tank to drive from home to the beach 

3) like I said its my wife's car but we both love to drive it. Tryed talking her in to the manual.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Traded my '10 Golf 2.5 2dr, male here w/ a turbo


----------



## Knothead (Feb 13, 2013)

A. 2008 Pontiac G8 GT
B. Turbo 
C. Male


----------



## mumu (Dec 13, 2012)

A. No trade.
B. Turbo here
C. Male with turbo here.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

A. Traded 2000 1.8T GLX
B. 2012 2.5 Tiptronic 29mpg average mostly city.
C. Male


----------



## Alvega007 (May 23, 2012)

A. 2009 Honda Fit Sport
B. Turbo, DSG, 28mpg
C. Male


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

2003 New Beetle Convertible
Have Turbo......23 to 35MPG
Male



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



KNEWBUG


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

A. '98 Mustang Cobra

B. Turbo, 6MT, 30mpg hwy
C. Male


----------



## Jarvis34 (May 30, 2013)

A. '10 GTI
B. Turbo
C. Male


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

A. 2010 GTI (miss the 4 doors)
B. Rock a Turbo
C. Another dude here


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

1) 2011 Jetta S
2) 2.slow, man trans...about 28 mpg avaerage. Hawaii has a lot of stop and go traffic.
3) Male-I have a TB. My GF has a TB too :laugh:


----------



## beckytanz (Jan 13, 2012)

1. mk4 2.0 jetta .. trans failed, (not traded I still have it)

2. 24 mpg ... a lot of stop and go traffic / manual 2.5L 2012 beetle 

3. female


----------



## Diniven (May 30, 2013)

1. 2003 Celica GT-S. The dealership at least lubed me up before they quoted me the price.
2. Sorry dude, after 16 years of manual trans, I went with the DSG. Sacramento traffic commute is much less stressful. Still have yet to go through a complete tank so I'll update this when I do 
3. I'm a dude, driving the Turbo Fender ed.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

1. 2006 Touareg V8









2. I don't have a manual non-turbo. My best on a tank of gas 508 miles with a DSG turbo model.

3. It's my wife's car but I drive it occasionally.


----------



## widecamels (May 26, 2011)

2011 Honda cr-z wife made me trade it in
Turbo 6mt
28-34 avg per tank(takes a lot of will power to get 34...)mostly I'm at 29...


----------



## MrSector9 (Aug 17, 2003)

2006 Jetta TDI 5 Speed
30 mpg avg 90% city (2.5 NA w/ DSG)
bearded manly man


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

1. 2013 Mustang V6 Convertible (bought May 2012)
2. TDI here, 560 when commuting, haven't done highway trip yet (40 mpg)
3. male


----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

'09 328xi
31-34mpg dsg 50mi round trip commute
Male


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

A.	2007 Passat Sport 2.0t (Real P.O.S.!!!) :thumbdown:
B.	400 per tank (if I'm lucky) TDi DSG
C.	Old man… 

I suspect the 18” Twisters have a lot to do with my poor mileage. Likewise, my average freeway speed is 75 combined with air-conditioning really does kill the economy.


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

A. 2012 Hyundai Accent Hatch
B. Turbo
C. Male


----------



## NecosBug (May 10, 2013)

1) 2012 Hyundai Sonata Turbo
2) Turbo
3) Male


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Sold my 1998 Jetta TDI, selling my 2003 Beetle convertible. 

My MFI says average 24.8 on my 2.5 manual, first tank though (only 340 miles on it) 

I'm a female, but the new Beetle is way less girly than the previous. My boyfriend hates my convertible and talked me into the panoramic sunroof this time around. He likes this one much more.


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

I got rid of a POS 2012 Impreza Sport.

Male


----------



## blackbocho (Jun 13, 2013)

2004 VW Gti 1.8T 
Male


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Traded a hunk of crap 2011 Maxda2 Sport 
Not sure about turbo mileage, I got a 2.5L. Averaging 33mpg mixed bag driving. 
Male.


----------



## FlyDiesel (Dec 26, 2004)

a) 2012 Kia Soul Exclaim 
b) Just got my 13 Beetle TDI manual on Monday...so far 200 miles and over half a tank of Diesel left. Soul only got 21/27. Beetle averages 32 around town so far. No highway trip yet. 
c) Male, owned 2 1st gen New Beetles, modded, 04 .:R32, 06 Jetta TDI, 06 GTI, 70 Beetle, and 69 Bus. Wish I'd kept some of those! This is my 8th VW. Love it!:heart:


----------



## Shortfuse206 (Feb 13, 2012)

A. 2004 ford ranger level 2. I did not trade it I totaled it. Insurance claim = down payment lol. 

B. turbo DSG stage 2+ about 29mpg if I can keep my foot out of it lol. 

C. Male and a beetle freak love my car.


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

-07 Volvo S60 R 
- '13 manual 2.0 
- long time VW fan, but Volvo lifer. I decided to try something different this go around.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

When we bought the red turbo we got a good offer and sold a nice 2010, baby blue final edition. 

Leased the yellow 2.5, no trade or sell.


----------



## 1958 harry (Jul 12, 2013)

x-cube said:


> A. What car did you trade for your 21st Beetle?
> B. What is the Mileage range on a tank of gas non turbo with manual trans and lastly
> C. How many male drivers out there in this new generation????????


A) 2006 1.9tdi Pd New Beetle Convertible in Reflex Silver
B) Dunno mines a TDI
C) Im male  and a New Beetle Freak, had 8 of the mk1 version!


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

2012 Golf R
tdi, dsg 32 - 40 mpg
Male


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

x-cube said:


> A. What car did you trade for your 21st Beetle?
> B. What is the Mileage range on a tank of gas non turbo with manual trans and lastly
> C. How many male drivers out there in this new generation????????


2013 Mazda Miata hardtop
406 miles on automatic, 2.5L
Add one to the guys column


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

A) 2008 jeep wrangler
B) havnt even been through a whole tank yet 
C) Male


----------



## scsc12 (Sep 2, 2013)

A) 2008 Mercedes S550 (Traded the MBZ on the 2013.5 Beetle R Line Turbo and a 2014 Cadillac SRX)
B) 33mpg average with APR Stage 1 tune
C) Male


----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

The beetle is now gone, don't miss it. Now I have a ram 1500 crew cab ecodiesel.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

1. The car was a gift from my dad 
2. I drive like I don't give a $h!t about the environment, so very low MPG. Went to the dealership with all intentions of getting a stick, but somehow my dad and the dealer talked me out of it :banghead: 
I only lasted 9 months before I had to get a stick for ****s and giggles on the side (will never get rid of my bug).

3. Lady in the house!


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

A. 2008 VW R32
B. I can get 400 freeway miles, easy. But, I live <2 miles from work on city streets, so I average a hair under 300miles before I fill up.
C. Add me to the list as a dude.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

A. 2006 Ford Fusion SE (had traded a 2002 NB 2.slo for that)
B. haven't paid attention to the mileage, it's a 2.5, 5MT. But in the 14 months I've owned it it's only been driven 1400 mi.
- I live stupid close to work.
C. I'm still a dude, last I checked.


----------



## unknown21 (Aug 30, 2010)

I traded a 2000 Beetle Turbo (too many issues), I am a male and have a 2012 Beetle Sun, Sound, DSG, Turbo.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

parted out this gem and traded it in.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

A: No trade. Lease ended on my 2012 BMW Z4 Sdrive28i M Sport Roadster.

B: TDI Manual Convertible - averaging 38-42 with mixed driving (and lots of traffic). As high as 54 on a trip to Vegas.

C: Male

My first 21st Century Beetle. Had a '99 NB, '02 NB Turbo S, '03 NBC Turbo and an '05 NBC Turbo before switching to MINI and BMW.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

*Sad to see my X go*

Didn't trade, sold outright. 

Bought an '03 Nissan Xterra SE new in the summer of '03. Loved that truck. Through the years I did a lot of mods to it, mostly electrical. As much as I liked my truck, I didn't like the mileage - 15mpg in town on good days, 18 on the highway. Having had bigger cars for some time, wife and I decided we wanted something smaller and fun to drive now that it's just us. 

So the end of March we bought our (my) R-Line with Sun and Sound package in Reef Blue Metallic. My truck was silver and my wife's car is black. Wanted something with color. While they're "rated" at 26/31 mpg, I consistently have gotten 28 in town and on a trip to Philly recently through the Allegheny's, I ran between 35-37. 

We had to wait a week to get it as the dealer only had a white and a black R-Line in stock. Made a deal with a dealer in Columbus, Ohio to get my blue one. So we took ownership with 275 miles on it. To close to truck it up. 

Anyway, we love the bug (it's not our first VW). We do miss the room, but we're adapting! Look forward to many years of fun (and mods) with it. And if anyone is interested, it WILL do 0-60 in 6 seconds!


----------



## Darjenh (Aug 5, 2014)

06 Cadillac SRX V8 for a 2012 Beetle 2.5 sun and sound, black with heritage wheels. Love the Bug, and better yet love the milage compared to the caddy.


----------

